# Curry says he's at 307 and the reports of 320 are false



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

''But I never was out of Chicago more than nine days this summer,'' Curry said. ''And the worst my weight ever got up to was 314 or 315. Right now, I'm about 307. I take the blame for letting my weight go up. I was too overly protective about my thigh, and I'm the kind of guy who can gain weight quick.

"All these false reports are just making me mad that I've got to put up with this kind of stuff from people, including my own team. I've never badmouthed the team by saying, 'I don't like the coach or the management and don't want to play for the Bulls.' This is where I want to be for the rest of my career, but people are trying to push me away. But this is my home, and this is where I want to stay.''

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bull04.html


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

So he's only 22 pounds over.


Whoopee.


:|


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Eddy sounds pissed


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I understand he had another convienent hamstring injury that allowed him to travel but what stopped him from working out? 

I love that Curry said word of his weight gain was wrong, never was he 320, 314,315 but never 320. He's not only a fat ***, he's a dumb ***.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

He has a point though i dont care what he does in the offseason as long as he comes into camp in shape.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Is this supposed to be good news? I mean, I guess he has a point, it's better to be 22 lbs overweight than 35 lbs overweight. :uhoh: 

Seriously, this guy needs a wakeup call quick, it is *not* difficult to lose weight if you're injured. JUST DON'T EAT! :laugh:


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

LOL so many of our own fans and media want to crucify Eddy....yet if Eddy drank oil all day and got up to 350 he's still better than their idols on the Bulls.

Sham....anyone you've rooted for since Jordan left.....Eddy will be a better player than. <FONT COLOR=0000ff>Insults not appreciated, stick to hoops</FONT> 

"Deerrrrr only gained 22 pounds and it's august 4th? Dem nebbit season done starting in only.......3 months."

Yes 3 months fish and chip lover. 

Cause nobody in the NBA gains weight over the offseason only to come into camp in fine shape. But even if Eddy does come into camp in shape it will never be good enough for you people.

But here's the best part.....without Eddy, if Eddy does fail in Chicago.....this team is a bunch of chumps. Yes your heros are fine "team players" AROUND a guy like Eddy......trying to run their own team would be as hilarious as watching 92 Duke transplanted into the 1994 NBA. All their "effort" and "hard work" would translate into brain beatings.

We had Artest, Miller and Brand....three "team guys" who "worked hard" and "left it all on the court"......they went 17-65. Why? Because your heros didn't have a defense breaker, which is what Eddy will be if he manages not to be crucified first.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Is this supposed to be good news? I mean, I guess he has a point, it's better to be 22 lbs overweight than 35 lbs overweight. :uhoh:
> 
> Seriously, this guy needs a wakeup call quick, it is *not* difficult to lose weight if you're injured. JUST DON'T EAT! :laugh:


<FONT COLOR=0000ff>Do NOT tell other posters to leave</FONT>


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> He has a point though i dont care what he does in the offseason as long as he comes into camp in shape.


Thats how I feel. Eddy has my support, and the whole injury reason/excuse is valid to me at this point, but when camp rolls around its put up or shut up.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Sham....anyone you've rooted for since Jordan left.....Eddy will be a better player than.






And?


He could be SO, SO, SO, SO, SO much better than he is now, if he wants it.


And he doesn't seem to.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

if he is honest in what he said about chicago and the bulls, there is no way he should be traded. players like him are the identity of a team, players who love there home city and their team. i for my self love players who say.... i love this city ..i love this franchise...but they should be honest when they say that, and i think eddy was/is honest when he said that.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

This guy has more excuses. Last year his eye caused him to gain weight, this year it's his leg. 

Eddy Curry needs a freekin baby sitter, if you leave this guy to himself, he'll be Oliver Miller. 

The only time Eddy appears in shape is when the Bulls are in season and the coach can ride his butt till he drops. 

p.s
Jan Ullrich, the most talented bicyclist in the world, loses every year because he allows his weight to balloon in the offseason. Ullrich appears to be in shape every Tour de France but those fat months hurt him everytime.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> p.s
> Jan Ullrich, the most talented bicyclist in the world, loses every year because he allows his weight to balloon in the offseason. Ullrich appears to be in shape every Tour de France but those fat months hurt him everytime.


at least he won the tour once.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> 
> 
> at least he won the tour once.


toros

Seeing that you reside in Frankfurt, I didn't mean to offend. I like Ullrich and cheer for him but the truth is, he has underachieved
If Ullrich approached his off season like he attacks in races, Lance Armstrong wouldn't be mentioned w/ the likes of Merkx and if Eddy didn't do the same things every off season, we wouldn't be talking about him being the next Olvier Miller or Kevin Duckworth.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

At least Curry finally appears MAD about something.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

ace I was thinking the same thing.


But what a freaking joke. He is ingidnant that anyone accused him of weighing 320 this offseason and going on to say he has recently weighed "no more than" _315_ "tops."

How DARE anyone overestimate his weight by 5 pounds.

Easy there, supermodel.

So good. He is pissed. Maybe he is pissed enough to get to work and stay on it and actually meet his targets by the time camp starts. And put in some time developing those fundamental skills Dan reminded us the other day that Eddy was lacking. 

And maybe that anger will carry over into game time and he will actually go after a rebound or 2.

Pass me an icy glass of Goofy Grape.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Well I guess I have to say it, I was wrong. While he may never have been exactly 320 lbs, 315 is definitely close enough. I was so certain to. :banghead:

Atleast he is down to 307, but he really needs to stay more focused. I know it's only the offseason and he has an injury, but he shouldn't be letting his weight get that high.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> So good. He is pissed. Maybe he is pissed enough to get to work and stay on it and actually meet his targets by the time camp starts. And put in some time developing those fundamental skills Dan reminded us the other day that Eddy was lacking.
> ...


:laugh: 

Losing games doesn't seem to piss him off but overestimating his weight gain irks him. The only thing that should be afraid of Curry's anger is his favorite binge food.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

I'm glad Eddy read the papers and the reports about his weight. HOPEFULLY, it will motivate him to prove everybody wrong. I hope, I hope. I like it when players get mad. It shows that they care about their reputation and hopefully will do something to change it.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> I'm glad Eddy read the papers and the reports about his weight. HOPEFULLY, it will motivate him to prove everybody wrong. I hope, I hope. I like it when players get mad. It shows that they care about their reputation and hopefully will do something to change it.


Mr Jones, a glass of Goofy grape for Bullsmaniac too.


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

The whole weight issue that appeared in the papers was a motivational trick. Eddy will be in shape this season, there is no doubt about it, at least in my mind. Money is a powerful thing!


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Someone likes his Popeye's.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> If Ullrich approached his off season like he attacks in races, Lance Armstrong wouldn't be mentioned w/ the likes of Merkx


You're nuts. Lance is a better cyclist than Ullrich 8 days out of the week.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> You're nuts. Lance is a better cyclist than Ullrich 8 days out of the week.


GB,

Lance is the hardest working bicyclist but he is not the most talented. Ullrich's physical talents make him special, Lance's hardwork makes him the Champion.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> You're nuts. Lance is a better cyclist than Ullrich 8 days out of the week.





> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> GB,
> ...


Hey Look! Its a Lance Armstrong THREAD, which would be a better place to continue this conversation...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> GB,
> ...


Thats like saying Elton Brand isn't the most athletically talented power forward, he just works the hardest...Tyson's skills are so much more special.

Dude...whose getting the results?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thread is way dead. 

So is this lance topic.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Losing games doesn't seem to piss him off but overestimating his weight gain irks him.


Exactly. While it's cute to think that this will motivate him to take on everybody next season, you'd think that losing the second-most games in the league would suffice? 

This isn't the first time the press has called him overweight -- the past has shown that Curry responds to accusations of him wasting off-seasons with wasting of further off-seasons.


Here's my new plan: The Bulls should invite Jared the Subway Guy to training camp.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> Here's my new plan: The Bulls should invite Jared the Subway Guy to training camp.



You say it in jest, but I have it on good authority that he's already a better defender than Jamal will ever be.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> 
> "All these false reports are just making me mad that I've got to put up with this kind of stuff from people, including my own team. I've never badmouthed the team by saying, 'I don't like the coach or the management and don't want to play for the Bulls.' This is where I want to be for the rest of my career, but people are trying to push me away. But this is my home, and this is where I want to stay.''


This is the quote that burns me. If Eddy Curry would stay in shape and put some heart into playing for his home-town team, than no one would be pushing him away. Trying paint the fans, media, and management as the bad guys is not fair because the onus is on Curry here.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> 
> toros
> ...


didnt saw it as offend, just wanted to mention he won it once, by the way i dont give shi.t about cycling that is so boring (but have to admit that the performance the men put in the 2 weeks is impressive)


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> ''But I never was out of Chicago more than nine days this summer,'' Curry said. ''And the worst my weight ever got up to was 314 or 315. Right now, I'm about 307. I take the blame for letting my weight go up. I was too overly protective about my thigh, and I'm the kind of guy who can gain weight quick.
> 
> "All these false reports are just making me mad that I've got to put up with this kind of stuff from people, including my own team. I've never badmouthed the team by saying, 'I don't like the coach or the management and don't want to play for the Bulls.' This is where I want to be for the rest of my career, but people are trying to push me away. But this is my home, and this is where I want to stay.''
> ...


Good to hear. 307 is still to much but its not nearly as bad as 320 pounds.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats how I feel. Eddy has my support, and the whole injury reason/excuse is valid to me at this point, but when camp rolls around its put up or shut up.


Honestly I'll make the call after the first week of games. I don't care if Eddy comes in 350 if he plays unreal. If Eddy sucks after a week into the season and he's 30 pounds overweight....I'll be all for people trying to run him. But I'm willing to wait until then. Unlike most people here....I don't feel I have the last say so on whether Eddy can take a vacation with his family or not.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather have a player who could be Shaq but plays like Darryl Dawkins than a player who could be Kendall Gill and plays like.....Kendall Gill. 

That's the fallacy in Chicago that isn't present in New York or Philadelphia. See in those cities......if a guy plays up to his talent level but he just *doesn't have any talent* they mercilessly run him off the face of the earth. 

*In Chicago* he's a lovable loser and a hero beyond reproach. No matter how bad he sucks, not matter how many jump shots he hoists and misses, you can't say anything bad about him because he tries hard. What you end up with is a player who reminds you of Corky....running around as hard as he can and tripping over himself.

No thanks.....I'll take Eddy Curry over a guy like that. I know you and your boys would love to replace Eddy with Daniel Santiago, but I think I'll pass.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> if he is honest in what he said about chicago and the bulls, there is no way he should be traded. players like him are the identity of a team, players who love there home city and their team. i for my self love players who say.... i love this city ..i love this franchise...but they should be honest when they say that, and i think eddy was/is honest when he said that.


No crap.....did you ever hear that from Elton Brand, Brad Miller or even Jamal Crawford or Jalen Rose? The one guy who wants to be here for 15 years and will tell you so.....people in the media and fandom are trying to run out of town.


----------



## BullsMVP05 (Jul 11, 2004)

Ppl gotta stop talking stuff about Eddy. Some ppl say there is NO WAY he can be down to 285 by the start of the season. WHo KNOWS? At the first game of the season or pre season, if eddy isn't in shape, then you can point fingers. But as long as he improved over the summer wether it was his shot or rebounding or whatever, he is still our nucleus on the team, no matter what people say. I have much trust in Eddy and him being true to the media and fans that he wants to be in Chicago and play his career there, I don't see why he wouldnt want to. Plus he even admitted that he KNOWS he is the type of guy that gains weight fast. Everything is in place for eddy to succeed this year and he will prove it. I don't see how anybody would want to play his career as an underachiever.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> No crap.....did you ever hear that from Elton Brand, Brad Miller or even Jamal Crawford or Jalen Rose? The one guy who wants to be here for 15 years and will tell you so.....people in the media and fandom are trying to run out of town.


http://espn.go.com/community/s/2001/0308/1139023.html

Brand: "I love playing Chicago. The fans have been very supportive in our rebuilding process. They come out every night and support us."


http://66.218.71.225/search/cache?p...al+crawford+"love+chicago"&d=23E5883B70&icp=1

"It'd be bittersweet if I left because I love Chicago," Crawford said.

http://www.jalenrose.com/jalenrose/index.jsp?section=3&subsection=10&article=bullpen2

Not only has Rose embraced his role as a team leader, he's also embraced his role as a leader in the greater Chicagoland community. Rose's second annual charity game this past summer helped benefit a number of worthy causes, including the Greater Chicago Food Depository, Special Olympics Illinois, the Chicago Coalition for the Homeless, Chicago Public Schools and the Juvenile Diabetes Fund. To Rose, freely giving back to the community is a way of showing just how grateful he is for all that basketball has given him.

"It's extremely important [to have the charity game] for a lot of reasons," Rose says. "Sometimes, we as athletes get a bad name, and rightly so, because of some of the decisions we make or some of the things we do or say. What I'm trying to do with this game is bring some positive cheer.

"The game is also important because it’s for the fans, the community, and the people who support us, who buy the tickets, who buy the jerseys. My jersey was one of the highest sellers in the NBA last year, and I want to give back to those who support me and who support the community.

“Another reason the game’s important is ... it’s a way that we, as athletes, who have been truly blessed, can give back to others less fortunate. When you’re in a position to help, I think it’s only right that you do."


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> No crap.....did you ever hear that from Elton Brand, Brad Miller or even Jamal Crawford or Jalen Rose? The one guy who wants to be here for 15 years and will tell you so.....people in the media and fandom are trying to run out of town.


I did hear that from Brand actualy, and I can bet you did too, and just decided to forget. Brand said many times before being traded that he wanted to stay in Chi town, but he was traded away for Chandler.

Im not 100% sure, but I dont think Miller wanted to leave either.

And can you realy even blame Rose? He was blamed for every missed shot and lost game 10 games after he stepped onto the roster.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Who was it that started the 320 rumors again?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/community/s/2001/0308/1139023.html
> ...


LMAO, nice finds. 





> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Who was it that started the 320 rumors again?


*Rumors*? Curry admits he was between 314-315 this summer. The "rumors" weren't too far off.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/community/s/2001/0308/1139023.html
> ...


Two things:

1. Where are the words "Chicago is where I want to *finish my career*"...? Saying you love Chicago is one thing.....staying you want to stay in Chicago for the rest of your career is what I was referring to. But then again you and the crucify Eddy alliance could never read that far into what I was saying.

2. Saying you want to stay in Chicago and then demanding a trade (Brand) or signing a deal elsewhere (Crawford) is your *actions speaking louder than your lip service words*.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

When exactly did Brand demand a trade?

I never heard this, and Im pretty sure its made up.


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. Where are the words "Chicago is where I want to *finish my career*"...? Saying you love Chicago is one thing.....staying you want to stay in Chicago for the rest of your career is what I was referring to. But then again you and the crucify Eddy alliance could never read that far into what I was saying.


That's true. The ESPN magazine that came out the next month had Brand quotes in there stating he wanted out and he didn't want to re-sign in Chicago. Of course he could have stayed had we matched an offer, but he said he didn't want to be here.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> I did hear that from Brand actualy, and I can bet you did too, and just decided to forget. Brand said many times before being traded that he wanted to stay in Chi town, but he was traded away for Chandler.
> ...


1. Brad Miller telling the press that he has nightmares that he's been traded back to Chicago is really telling lol. I'm sure he wanted to stay. Although I'm also sure you'll make up just about any piece of lore to deify your "hard working heros" who went 17-65.

2. *See!! See Bulls fans! I don't ever want to hear "no one blames Eddy more than Jalen. Jalen got plenty of blame." Accrording to R-Star.....Eddy should be shot in the face, as he is aligned with the rest of the "kill Eddy" crew. But POOR Jalen took WAY TOO MUCH blame.*

Yeah right ponchee. Jalen Rose shot 40.8% at 6'8" and saw fit to keep jacking. He was a true cancer. Isn't it odd that when Jalen left we had the same winning percentage in Chicago with less talent, and Toronto had a worse winning percentage than the Bulls AFTER the trade? Kinda funny isn't it? 

LMFAO @ poor Jalen Rose. He didn't take blame for anything. I remember a game where Eddy Curry scored 10 points and had 6 rebounds v. Cleveland AT THE END OF THE FIRST QUARTER. Eddy sat for two quarters just because Bill Cartwright felt like it and we went from being up 10 to down 15 before Eddy returned. Jalen had one of his 25% 6-22 FG games and after the game it was "hey I'm a veteran and if I didn't have to carry these kids....blah, blah, f-ing blah." The media bought it. They actually had a tone like it was Eddy and Tyson's fault even though Eddy and Tyson got the Bulls a 10 point lead and the Bulls were -25 with those two out of the game! Nobody blamed Jalen Rose here and whenever he made a mistake he played the "I am a veteran and therefore I am beyond reproach" card. 

Jalen Rose has sucked his whole career. He was ran out of Denver for his attitude. When Indiana had a team of veterans Jalen flourished for 2 seasons, then after the Davises left Indiana Jalen was traded to the Bulls, with Walsh signing a divisive attitude problem, and then he was shipped from here with Paxson citing a divisive attitude problem. Eddy at 21 is a better player than Jalen was until Jalen was about 26 or 27 playing in Indiana.....pretty sad.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> 
> 
> That's true. The ESPN magazine that came out the next month had Brand quotes in there stating he wanted out and he didn't want to re-sign in Chicago. Of course he could have stayed had we matched an offer, but he said he didn't want to be here.


Ah. Dont I look stupid. I realy thought the guy wanted to stay. I read an artice in Slam not long before he got traded and it sounded like he wanted to be a Bull for life.

My appologies.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> 1. Brad Miller telling the press that he has nightmares that he's been traded back to Chicago is really telling lol. I'm sure he wanted to stay. Although I'm also sure you'll make up just about any piece of lore to deify your "hard working heros" who went 17-65.
> ...




A) Dont call me ponchee, whatever the **** that means.

B) Before you posted this I appologised for being incorrect.

C) When did I say shoot Eddy Curry in the face? 

You have a very obvious problem when people dont agree with you, which does not need to be expressed by personal attack. We've gone over this many times LB. Has it not been clear enough, or are you just hard of hearing?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Rumors? Curry admits he was between 314-315 this summer. The "rumors" weren't too far off


Yes, but if my memory serves me correct, these seems like they were pretty credible rumors. Who started them? It had to of been someone in the organization or no one would have taken it so seriously. Even lbmatrix seemed to believe it at the time.

What I'm getting at is, isn't it possible that Curry is actually deflating his weight at really is at or really close to 320? Maybe.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL you'll talk in the same tone as me but when my argument (which you didn't respond to) crushes you it's time to play the "don't personally attack me" card. ROFL......you're even bumping my posts on the general board with material you found here ("Eddy Curry doesn't suck, it's the heros on the team") and I'm personally attacking you? Ponchee is the best you can do? LOL ponchee is like calling someone "dude".....oooooh I called you a dude.....time to sound the alarm. I surely deserve a suspension.

Please...if you're gonna post an argument, when I counter, respond to all the points I made in the post and not ONE point (I never said shoot Eddy Curry -- yeah because that was even a TOP TEN point of my post). And when you don't respond don't try to abuse your power as a mod by turning this into "he's attacking me." This isn't realgm.com....so there's no need for that. Want to go head up and attack Eddy.....be willing to respond when I shatter your points. If you aren't willing to respond then better to post nothing than to post "waaaa stop attacking me, I'm taking my toys and going home....waaaa."


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, but if my memory serves me correct, these seems like they were pretty credible rumors. Who started them? It had to of been someone in the organization or no one would have taken it so seriously. Even lbmatrix seemed to believe it at the time.
> ...


Pan as someone who knows a couple guys in the NFL (Luke Butkus, Tony Romo) as closer personal friends let me tell you that if you are 314 and you work out hard for a few weeks.......being 300 by the end of that time isn't out of the question. Most people who are 300 plus can drop weight pretty rapidly.

If Eddy AND Pax are denying 320 lbs. I'm inclined to believe that this is KC Johnson or someone in the Bulls organization who is friends with Brad Miller and blames Eddy for Bradley's departure.

I'm not trying to be a dick, you know I respect you, but please I would love for you to say "what if Pax is just lying to protect his asset".....I've already made a brilliant response to that with sound logic that even Eddy's biggest haters didn't respond to.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a player who could be Shaq but plays like Darryl Dawkins than a player who could be Kendall Gill and plays like.....Kendall Gill.
> ...



Maybe you should find out what my opinion is. Then, and only then, can you use it against me. It's kinda wrong, y'know, for you to claim to know what my opinions are, when clearly you don't. :|


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL you'll talk in the same tone as me but when my argument (which you didn't respond to) crushes you it's time to play the "don't personally attack me" card. ROFL......you're even bumping my posts on the general board with material you found here ("Eddy Curry doesn't suck, it's the heros on the team") and I'm personally attacking you? Ponchee is the best you can do? LOL ponchee is like calling someone "dude".....oooooh I called you a dude.....time to sound the alarm. I surely deserve a suspension.
> ...


Ok, here you go tough guy. First, I wasnt using my power of mod, but in fact tonning down my post because I AM A MOD.

Secondly, your post is nothing put pure *I RIDE EDDY CURRY'S JOCK BS HOMERISM*. Find my anything that shows Eddy could be Shaq LB. One thing, realy, I'd like to see it. Stats? Not a chance. Height or physique? Again, no chance. At that age, shaq was a tank, not a fat kid who cant quit eating.

Wait until the season when Eddy plays to judge him? How many years have you been doing that for LB?

Give me a break. I love how you try to act superior, when all the arguments you've given are pathetic. To tell you the truth, I have just been skimming through your posts for the last month or so because Im tired of them. 

Go ahead, complain and attack me, doesnt bother me. I may get in trouble, but to me, its more than worth calling out one of the biggest trolls this board has ever seen. Have you ever even started a real thread before that hasnt been to lure people into argument.

Have a good day, ponchee.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> 
> 
> That's true. The ESPN magazine that came out the next month had Brand quotes in there stating he wanted out and he didn't want to re-sign in Chicago. Of course he could have stayed had we matched an offer, but he said he didn't want to be here.


We did not have to match an offer for Brand, we traded him for the rights to Tyson Chandler :|


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should find out what my opinion is. Then, and only then, can you use it against me. It's kinda wrong, y'know, for you to claim to know what my opinions are, when clearly you don't. :|


Dont worry, your wrong.

Its LB26matrixns, of course your wrong, and hes right. You should know this already.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> 
> 
> We did not have to match an offer for Brand, we traded him for the rights to Tyson Chandler :|






Yeeeees, but IF WE HADN'T, then when his time for restricted free agency came around...........:|


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Dont worry, your wrong.
> ...





Kinda off the topic but you're signature is bloody huge and distracts attention from the wonderful and gorgeous Keira Knightley. If you do not address this issue I will start a letter writing campaign. Keira should not be tarnished in this way. :naughty:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## ChiBulls2315 (Aug 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> 
> 
> We did not have to match an offer for Brand, we traded him for the rights to Tyson Chandler :|




We did?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShamBulls</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that was Wynona Ryder. 

I feel stupid now.:heart:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was Wynona Ryder.




Would you like to fight now?


:| 



Never insult Keira like that again.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok, here you go tough guy. First, I wasnt using my power of mod, but in fact tonning down my post because I AM A MOD.
> ...


You're posting with a phantom poster. You show me where I ever mentioned Shaq's name at all except to paraphrase SHAM's opinion. Respond to the point...if their so trashy....respond to them. If you're not a Bulls fan why are you chastising me for being a homer? This is OUR BOARD lol. Get it.....Bulls board......when you come here you do it with the pretense that yes we are biased toward the Bulls. 



> Wait until the season when Eddy plays to judge him? How many years have you been doing that for LB?


Two....nobody talked about Eddy being that great until summer 2003. Contrary to your fantasies it hasn't been every year. Eddy is 21 lol. 



> Give me a break. I love how you try to act superior, when all the arguments you've given are pathetic. To tell you the truth, I have just been skimming through your posts for the last month or so because Im tired of them.


Who is attacking who now lol. I'm smarter than you and better than you....any time you want to put money on it....name the test and the bet. IQ test? Boxing match? Chess game......I could beat you in any one of them.

I love how you call my arguments pathetic.....and yet you've actually counterargued ZERO of them directly. 



> Go ahead, complain and attack me, doesnt bother me. I may get in trouble, but to me, its more than worth calling out one of the biggest trolls this board has ever seen. Have you ever even started a real thread before that hasnt been to lure people into argument.
> 
> Have a good day, ponchee.


LOL I love this. The "I can't get you to bow down to me, so I'll throw out accusations so that maybe other people will read them and go 'damn maybe LB is a troll.'" Actually you're the first person on this board to accuse me of that and you've attacked me more than I've attacked you. 

Please quote the exact passages where I've "attacked" you.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that year we had the 4th pick in the draft and Krause selected Curry( a first as I recall for him taking a home town player). The Clippers had taken Tyson with the 2nd pick. Around the 10th-12th pick word from the Lord Almighty Himself came down to David Stern:swammi:and he announced in his nasal voice "we have a trade(the Madison Garden crowd roars/boos) the Chicago Bulls have traded Elton Brand to the Los Angeles Clippers for the rights to Tyson Chandler(more roars/boos). That's basically what happened


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*IS THIS ONE OF YOUR POINTS OF GENIOUS?*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> LOL so many of our own fans and media want to crucify Eddy....yet if Eddy drank oil all day and got up to 350 he's still better than their idols on the Bulls.
> 
> Sham....anyone you've rooted for since Jordan left.....Eddy will be a better player than. <FONT COLOR=0000ff>Insults not appreciated, stick to hoops</FONT>
> ...




So, your point, which you just talked up like it was briliance is, that Eddy is fat, but hes still better than everyone else on the Bulls? Stats beg to differ, but hey, Im sure the stats guy is in league with Brad Miller and the rest of the haters right?

You try to make the point of "IF" Eddy came to camp in shape, it would not be enough to appease the fans. Well, maybe he could A) try getting in shape so we could test your theory, and B) have a consistent season where he plays like the player he could be instead of just doing it for the second half of a losing season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*MAYBE THIS IS IT?*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a player who could be Shaq but plays like Darryl Dawkins than a player who could be Kendall Gill and plays like.....Kendall Gill.
> ...



So how is what you just described any different from Eddy Curry? Many fans, like yourself scoff at the idea of getting rid of him, just like you alude to with Crawford. Where is the difference? How has Curry proved more than Crawford? If anything Crawford has proved he can at the very least, be a solid player in this game, and I dont see him as being comparable to Corky, but hey, thats just me.

Also, it seems like your saying Crawford would be run out of town in Philly or NY, what exactly do you think would happen to an underachiever like Curry?


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: IS THIS ONE OF YOUR POINTS OF GENIOUS?*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is a better player on Curry than the Bulls?

Secondly.....Eddy came into camp in 2001-02 and 2002-03 and 285 in fine shape. He's come into one camp out of shape.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: MAYBE THIS IS IT?*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking about Crawford.....he has talent so he's more in Curry's league. I'm talking about the Bulls that don't have talent. They play to their talent level.....they just don't have any.

Curry at 21 is very comparable to Darryl Dawkins EVEN WHEN HE DOES underachieve, so there is no gripe. If you look at his numbers at 21 they aren't far off Yao Ming's numbers at age 21 in 2002-03.....my point is.....even when Curry does struggle, he's still pretty good. But you hate Eddy so you'll never see that. But I'm smarter than you and could knock you out, so it really doesn't matter lol.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm smarter than you and better than you....any time you want to put money on it....name the test and the bet. IQ test? Boxing match? Chess game......I could beat you in any one of them.


Classy. I would love to get into an ego battle with the likes of someone as great as yourself. 

Have fun running around the internet challenging people to IQ tests, boxing matches and chess alike. Your either a very intelligent 12 year old or an older guy who got picked on viciously in school, you can choose if you dont want me to.

Im done arguing with the likes of you. Put up more of your facts like "everyone hates Eddy and hes the best player on the bulls, you fish and chip eater, and I will reply to them, sans any extra content, since I know it will get nowhere with you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: IS THIS ONE OF YOUR POINTS OF GENIOUS?*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> Who is a better player on Curry than the Bulls?
> ...


At this point, I would rather have Heinrich (sp?) and Crawford over Curry, and possibly Chadler if I knew he would be healthy. Also, its opinion as to if hes been in shape or not. Many people have wanted him to lose some fat since day one, but Ill admit 285 is alot better than what he is now.

Your probably under the assumption that I am a hater, and Im not. I used to pull hard for Curry, but now that it looks like hes slipping even further when this is around the time he should be realy comming in to make a name for himself makes me lose alot of faith in the guy.

Theres plenty of players around the league with tons of potential, sad thing is, many of them will never live up to the hype we set for them.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: MAYBE THIS IS IT?*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> I wasn't talking about Crawford.....he has talent so he's more in Curry's league. I'm talking about the Bulls that don't have talent. They play to their talent level.....they just don't have any.
> ...


Once again with the smarter than me and knocking me out. I said I wouldnt reply to this stuff a few posts before, so Ill just leave it at this, Im sure your 20 or older, you either need some friends or a lady if you think going around the internet saying your smarter and could knock people out. To me, it seems like your either trying to act like your older than you realy are and slipping up when you say that sort of stuff, or your just plain weird and need more social interaction outside the computer.

Anyways, I have seen Eddy play, and I know hes at the very least, a servicable center. Thats not to say that if he continues down the path hes going that he wont be an Oliver Miller clone full of wasted potential. I for one am starting to lose faith that this guy who was supposed to be a cornerstone of your franchise will ever be half the player everyone hoped him to be.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: IS THIS ONE OF YOUR POINTS OF GENIOUS?*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> At this point, I would rather have Heinrich (sp?) and Crawford over Curry, and possibly Chadler if I knew he would be healthy. Also, its opinion as to if hes been in shape or not. Many people have wanted him to lose some fat since day one, but Ill admit 285 is alot better than what he is now.
> ...


I like to give a player until the age at which they would be out of college to decide. Eddy would be a senior at Depaul this year. For example Larry Bird at Eddy's age was getting ready for his senior year at Indiana State (not drawing any comparisons). Let's give him this season shall we?


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: MAYBE THIS IS IT?*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Once again with the smarter than me and knocking me out. I said I wouldnt reply to this stuff a few posts before, so Ill just leave it at this, Im sure your 20 or older, you either need some friends or a lady if you think going around the internet saying your smarter and could knock people out. To me, it seems like your either trying to act like your older than you realy are and slipping up when you say that sort of stuff, or your just plain weird and need more social interaction outside the computer.
> ...


See it's not what you think lol. It's more of an old-time Irish sports bar arguing mentality. If you've ever heard Jay Hood talk about it....that's the style I bring. In that scenario you'd go duke it out and then the loser buys the winner a beer and you continue to talk sports in a sort of Mike North fashion. It's kind of like realgm.com meets Steve the Pirate from Dodgeball lol. But the thing is......what I mean is IN THE RING.......sanctioned bout.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: IS THIS ONE OF YOUR POINTS OF GENIOUS?*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> I like to give a player until the age at which they would be out of college to decide. Eddy would be a senior at Depaul this year. For example Larry Bird at Eddy's age was getting ready for his senior year at Indiana State (not drawing any comparisons). Let's give him this season shall we?


I have nothing against giving him a season, I just dont see how he established himself as the best player on the Bulls roster in your eyes. Talent wise? Without a doubt. Currently? Not in my opinion at least.

I realise that he is very young, and we could see great things from him as he matures, but from the news of his weight this offseason, he realy isnt renewing my faith in him.

To be honest, I hope your right about him, since it would be great to get another dominant center in the game, let alone having him in the east, I just dont have as much faith that it will happen as you do.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: MAYBE THIS IS IT?*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> See it's not what you think lol. It's more of an old-time Irish sports bar arguing mentality. If you've ever heard Jay Hood talk about it....that's the style I bring. In that scenario you'd go duke it out and then the loser buys the winner a beer and you continue to talk sports in a sort of Mike North fashion. It's kind of like realgm.com meets Steve the Pirate from Dodgeball lol. But the thing is......what I mean is IN THE RING.......sanctioned bout.


Well, I have to have some respect for someone else who enjoys the movie Dodgeball. I have never posted at real gm though, in fact I've never been there so I dont know what their style is like.

I didnt know this is your posting style though, so I appologise for that aspect of my posting towards you.

Anyone who knows me on this board knows Ill go for the loser buys a beer thing though.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: MAYBE THIS IS IT?*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> Curry at 21 is very comparable to Darryl Dawkins EVEN WHEN HE DOES underachieve, so there is no gripe.


Dawkins WAS ALSO an underachiever, dude. One of the all-timers. He never lived up to his potential and has admitted to using drugs and excessive partying during his career. 

He is really a household name because of his breaking rims and his "Planet Lovetron" schtick. He also wrote a pretty good book with Charley Rosen that exposes alot of the league.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: MAYBE THIS IS IT?*



> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> 
> 
> Dawkins WAS ALSO an underachiever, dude. One of the all-timers. He never lived up to his potential and has admitted to using drugs and excessive partying during his career.
> ...


Sometimes I wish I was from planet lovetron..........


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Was Daryl Dawkins the guy who liked rooting skanks in the toliet flicking light switches on and off and flushing the toilet .. so that he could have his stormy sex sessions?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

anyway... what's wrong with fish and chips ?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> anyway... what's wrong with fish and chips ?


Other than the fact they are more accurately described as "fish and french fries" nothing.

Just don't try to sell me on Vegemite. Its disgusting.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Other than the fact they are more accurately described as "fish and french fries" nothing.
> ...



Mmmmmmmmmm, Vegemite and goofy grape. Killer combo.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Other than the fact they are more accurately described as "fish and french fries" nothing.
> ...


Oh contraire !

That's the Sepo Americano coming out in you Tombo

It is lore , for yay , that the British wrapthed their fish and CHiPs (special shout out to Larry Wilcox and Erik Estrada ) in newspaper back in the old dart where such culinary delight emananted forthwith

The Imperial advesaries that were the British and the French dating back to the days of the Saxons and the Normans , on pride alone , would have prohibited the British from naming deep fried potato cut into roughly skewn wedges as "French Fries"

O THE SHAME !

No Tom ... the terminology of "French Fries" to describe the culinary delight of deep fried spuds ... is strictly an Americanism that is transgressed into English speaking people's common vernacular

And like a lot of things Sepo Americano.. the ownership of thus becomes origination .. at the expense of the truth 

The French too.. indulged in deep fried spuds .. but with greater presentational skills in delicate arrangments of faire fit for a Friar or Fifedom ... they extracted pleasure from symmetrical cuts of potato into long thin rectangular strips .... which gave the world a point of differentiation in how to enjoy CHiPS the French way ..

Fries is in fact a French word .. still from the Latin .. but French nonetheless ... and I daresay found its way into American eating establishments of mass production given the fact that there was less wastage of the production cost of the humble spud if the extraction ratio was greater in producing "Fries" as opposed to "CHiPS" 

So my thesis to you , Tom , is that Fries became part of the common vernacular of English speaking people speaking Sepo Americano based on what was initially a stylistic point of differentiation of fried spuds .. which in the trend toward globalisation big production world of what we live.. was borne a certain economic rationalism in production costs .. simply relating to the greater extractive output of "French Fries" from a spud as opposed to the more relatively inefficient "CHiPs"

And lost in all of this through the generations is the knowledge that it was never Fish and French Fries ... Oh no Tom !

It was always Fish and Chips

I thought a fine stamp of a lad from Irish stock would have understood 

 

Yours faithfully

Cliff Clavin

Ah, Mr. Jerzy. I see we agree on the facts, but disagree on the conclusions drawn therefrom.

I agree that the name of the dish is fish and chips. That name appears on American menus as well. But we Americans rollour eyes at the adoption of the quaint English term, and recognize that we are actually getting fish and french fries.

They are "french fries" because that is what Americans call them, and we are always right. That is the way of The Ugly American.

And if you disagree, we will drop a bomb on you. So there. TB#1


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: MAYBE THIS IS IT?*



> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Sometimes I wish I was from planet lovetron..........


can we send matrix there? 

seriously, R-S, this is his MO -- he's already challenged me to a bout, since i told him he was a lamprey on Eddy's jock, _and_ Kramer, since he told him essentially the same thing.  

in matrix's eyes, EC can do no wrong: he's already the greatest Bull big man ever, and no one else even comes close.

even though all EC cares about is scoring (and that only once in a while).
even though EC couldn't consistently catch a rebound if it was the cold virus.
even though EC is doing his level best to eat his way out of the league.

etc., etc., _ad infinitum_, _ad nauseum_.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: MAYBE THIS IS IT?*



> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> 
> 
> Dawkins WAS ALSO an underachiever, dude. One of the all-timers. He never lived up to his potential and has admitted to using drugs and excessive partying during his career.
> ...


Still lol.....his numbers last year weren't far off Yao's at the same age (slightly higher PPG, slightly lower BPG, RPG)......

Rather have a player with Shaq-like potential (according to SOME here) play like Dawkins than a player with Kendall Gill or Rick Brunson's potential play like....Kendall Gill and Rick Brunson.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: MAYBE THIS IS IT?*



> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> can we send matrix there?
> 
> ...


Not even....he's just not as bad as you like to fantasize he is. He's a pretty good center in this league for his age....he was ranked in the top ten at the center position by cbssportsline.com for most of last year. As good as Gilmore? Not on your life....not yet. Has to do it for YEARS IMO.



> even though all EC cares about is scoring (and that only once in a while).
> even though EC couldn't consistently catch a rebound if it was the cold virus.
> even though EC is doing his level best to eat his way out of the league.


Eddy's RPG and BPG have both improved every year.....he's played more minutes, but player's stats in this league do not always go up with more minutes. He's 2 RPG off of being top 10 amongst ALL centers. He'll easily get that next year.....if not he'll be close. Expect 7.9 RPG and 1.5 BPG. Again though with you....Eddy at 22 is the finished product......improvement is unlikely and he will only regress.

Here's the point with you......the stuff you've said to me and the tone you've used I GUARANTEE you'd never say to my face. I really would love to get you in a ring and see how big your mouth is......don't believe I could win.....10-1 odds in your favor. And I've met some people on here who I can respect because I do know they'd say anything they'd say here, to my face....but not you, you're very wormy and therefore like my brother always says.....ya need to watch your tone 

 (vbg)


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: MAYBE THIS IS IT?*



> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> Here's the point with you......the stuff you've said to me and the tone you've used I GUARANTEE you'd never say to my face. I really would love to get you in a ring and see how big your mouth is......don't believe I could win.....10-1 odds in your favor. And I've met some people on here who I can respect because I do know they'd say anything they'd say here, to my face....but not you, you're very wormy and therefore like my brother always says.....ya need to watch your tone


because we disagree about the Wonderful World of Eddy?

what do you think i wouldn't i say to your face? that you're like a lamprey on Eddy's jock? that EC can do no wrong in your eyes? that EC's just not that freaking good? i've said 'em all, and i'd say 'em to your face too. you could belt me if you want to -- it wouldn't change my opinion.

my issue is that numbers work fine for your side until they don't, which is when you fall back on the "Eddy's only 22" argument. and that's a BS argument -- he's 22 and going into his fourth year in the league.

JMSO, a leopard doesn't change its spots, and neither will EC. if you're waiting for the light to go on, i think you'll be waiting until hell freezes over.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: MAYBE THIS IS IT?*



> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> because we disagree about the Wonderful World of Eddy?
> 
> ...



This is why I gave this dude a 5star rating.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: MAYBE THIS IS IT?*



> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> JMSO, a leopard doesn't change its spots, and neither will EC. if you're waiting for the light to go on, i think you'll be waiting until hell freezes over.


Every time "the light goes on," it's Eddy reaching for another pint of Haagen-Dazs.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: MAYBE THIS IS IT?*



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> Every time "the light goes on," it's Eddy reaching for another pint of Haagen-Dazs.


does Haagen-Daz make atkins friendly? 
I sure hope Eddy's new cook doesn't make homemade gelato.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I worked for Haagen-Dazs for a number of years, in HS and college.

It makes ice-cream at 11-15% butterfat, or more -- at or near the richest ice cream in the industry.

That is some serious non-Atkins friendly dairy.

(but at a time in my life when I could eat all the ice cream I wanted and not gain an ounce, Haagen-Dazs RULED for me).


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I worked for Haagen-Dazs for a number of years, in HS and college.
> 
> It makes ice-cream at 11-15% butterfat, or more -- at or near the richest ice cream in the industry.
> ...


Those were the days TB and all of a sudden the old metabolism turns around and bites ya in the rear:upset:


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

mmm...Haagen-Dazs... :drool:

you're right, Maestro -- metabolism at 21 = good. metabolism at 35 = not so good. :sigh:

nope, nothing about H-D that's good for you (except the taste), especially for those of us who are lactose-intolerant.  

then again, their sorbet is the freakin' best on the market. :greatjob:


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Let's hope that Eddy uses this as fuel to get himself to be the All-Star caliber player that he can be. I don't mind him gaining weight right now, but he better get healthy and start shedding them pounds come training camp.


----------

